# Campy V3 EPS Group Set - Opinions



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

Just say Campy released another new version of EPS V3. Wireless communication with app for customization such as buttons, speed of shift, etc. Charging port now on DTI interface. Seems like a good upgrade but my problem is what about people who bought into earlier versions. Why should we be left behind or have to spend a ton of money to get latest version which seems mostly software driven except for battery being smaller and interface having charging port. This reminds me of Microsoft when they do upgrades your hardware usually is not supported making your stuff obsolete. The next step they are going is completely wireless. Like to hear other peoples comments about this. Campy should at least give early adopters a price reduction to upgrade if they are going to continue this route. Wondering if V1 rear and front derailleurs will work with new software such as their speed being increased or decreased for their shifts. Maybe just interface, battery and charger will be needed. Hey just another $1000-1500 to spend or stay with what I have.


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

I do not believe any company owe you anything for future products they make.

Just like Microsoft? What? 

Are you happy with what you got? Keep it. Are you sad because you found out there is something else out there that you 'got to have'? Then marketing worked. 

But, from my understanding, the basic system is unchanged. Just a couple of tweeks that will make it that much better. Certainly nothing is outdated.


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

Understand what your saying but when software is involved yo should be allowed to update it to improve your existing product. Microsoft for example has released software but does not work on older hardware so your out of luck, surface RT, certain Nokia phones that were stuck at a certain window phone edition. Do not want to go off path but Campy seems to be going down same path.


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

According to Graeme "In terms of reverse compatibility, almost full reverse compatibility exists in EPS - OK, early v1 PUs won't recognise 2015 front derailleurs or the 5-lead TT interface but apart from that, all parts are reverse compatible and all parts that need to be are still available from the factory, rather than having to trawl e-bay or find a shop or distributor with old stock as one has to with early Shimano Di2. Got Athena and broken something? OK, Chorus has the same plug system. Got Record v1 and want to retrofit to v2 or v3? PU, Interface and charger needed - all else is compatible. With the caveats given, all software versions degrade gracefully ... not so all of the competition."

So I do think you're jumping to conclusions a bit. No matter what you think, hardware does get old and no matter what you want/think, software can't fix all hardware issues. Progress marches on.

Campagnolo EPS V3 here - Weight Weenies


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

Well said, I kinda lost control a little bit but after reading your post I have looked at it in a different light, makes sense. I will be probably upgrading to V3 and a stage power meter because they make a carbon compatible version due next year, sweet. Happy riding.


----------



## joeyb1000 (Feb 15, 2011)

The word I just got is January availability in the US.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

gofast2wheeler said:


> Understand what your saying but when software is involved yo should be allowed to update it to improve your existing product. Microsoft for example has released software but does not work on older hardware so your out of luck, surface RT, certain Nokia phones that were stuck at a certain window phone edition. Do not want to go off path but Campy seems to be going down same path.


Not necessarily. When software changes in order to take advantages of features in new hardware, I suspect backward compatibility will take a hit. How can you go back if the hardware won't support it?


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

True but my understanding is the V3 will work with prior rear and front der. because they have not changed. So, a firmware update would be nice to allow changing speed of rear der shifting instead of having to buy charger interface, and battery for these features. Oh well, will be going V3 anyway.


----------

